# Lisi havanese



## Mimiphins (Dec 30, 2012)

I am buying a dog from lisi havanese and I was just told she is a puppy mill
Has anyone heard of this?
Thanks


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

There are a few on this forum who got puppies from her. I haven't read anything negative. Have you gone there to visit?


----------



## Mimiphins (Dec 30, 2012)

*Lido havanese response*

Thanks so much for your response
She is meeting me half way due to distance
She offers a contract and puppies are health tested
Is there a way I can search comments from people who have experience with her?
Thanks again


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Go to the top and search the name. All of the threads will show up. I did find one woman who has a dog with weak knees and crooked legs from her. Other say their pups are great. Someone also lists other breeders in NY state.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

is it Lido or Lisi? you have it written both ways here on the forum. 
have you been to see where the pups are raised? that is THE best way to know for sure where your pup comes from. I drove 10 hrs. one way. to meet my breeder.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mimiphins said:


> Thanks so much for your response
> She is meeting me half way due to distance
> She offers a contract and puppies are health tested
> Is there a way I can search comments from people who have experience with her?
> Thanks again


 You are never suppose to meet half way you need to see where the puppy's have been raised. Its very important!
Get the breeding pairs AKC numbers and see if someone can help you see if she really health tests them with the www.offa.com. One pays between $1600 on up for a Havanese that has been breed by a reputable breeder. I found a nice person on this forum who helped me research my Zoey. So I bet if you had the AKC numbers someone who knows how to look up the Pairs history that would be a good idea. I bought my first Havanese not knowing what to look for and she cost $950 but she also cost an additional $1,000 Plus for a leg problem. I wanted to show her but she wasn't show quality.
Zoey came from a great breeder I got all the paper work from the OFFA and much more.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

If its Lisa's pets I would stay clear! Sale price $400 for a Havanese give me a brake. Dont be in a hurry take more time and learn more we are a good forum who will help you find a better situation.


----------



## Mimiphins (Dec 30, 2012)

Tillie

It must have been a typo
It's lisi havanese
Thanks


----------



## Mickey (May 1, 2007)

Mimiphins, I hope you are happy with your puppy. I am NOT a puppy mill...and feel free to give me a 20 minute notice if you would like to come to visit as I would make sure I was home when u arrived. I would welcome you into my home. It's really sad when I read something like these posts. I only sell my puppies to homes where family have total confidence in me. I don't know who you are, but sad that you didn't have that faith in me.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Mimiphins, I hope you are happy with your puppy. I am NOT a puppy mill...and feel free to give me a 20 minute notice if you would like to come to visit as I would make sure I was home when u arrived. I would welcome you into my home. It's really sad when I read something like these posts. I only sell my puppies to homes where family have total confidence in me. I don't know who you are, but sad that you didn't have that faith in me.


This is an old thread, so I have no idea what the whole story is or what happened. If you're Lisi's Havanese, you have a good website with lots of adorable Havanese and you say all the right things on the about page. However, you are missing quite a bit of verifiable information on your website that an informed prospective Havanese owner would be looking for: full AKC names, health testing (like OFFA) registration numbers, who your cute puppy parents are, do you show your dogs, etc. An informative site would go far in instilling more confidence and prompting those to take the next step and check out the home environment.


----------



## Mickey (May 1, 2007)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> This is an old thread, so I have no idea what the whole story is or what happened. If you're Lisi's Havanese, you have a good website with lots of adorable Havanese and you say all the right things on the about page. However, you are missing quite a bit of verifiable information on your website that an informed prospective Havanese owner would be looking for: full AKC names, health testing (like OFFA) registration numbers, who your cute puppy parents are, do you show your dogs, etc. An informative site would go far in instilling more confidence and prompting those to take the next step and check out the home environment.


Thank you for your input Marlowe'sgirl. I designed my website with my son about 12 years ago and it is very special to me for many reason's. I am a stay at home mom to all of my dogs. I would have to say that 80% of our puppies are sold on referrals and I truly enjoy talking with my families on the phone and answering any and all of their questions.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Perhaps for potential buyers who can't make the trip to check out where the pups come from you could offer skype or apple's facetime sessions. Or have a youtube account where you post videos of the pups. It's not the same as seeing the breeder's home in person, and some people would argue that this sort of thing could be faked, but to me a breeder who makes that extra effort of posting videos, or who is willing to give a skype tour of where the puppies and their moms spend their day, well, I see that as a good thing.


----------



## Mimiphins (Dec 30, 2012)

Lisi

The dog I purchased from you has been problematic from day one after consulting with several vets and a breeder, it has been advised to me that you are definitely a puppy mill. Buyer beware
I would think twice and do your due diligence


----------



## Mickey (May 1, 2007)

Mimiphins, I am very sorry to hear this. I don't even know who you are, nor have you ever contacted me. How can a vet or breeder say such a thing. Anyone is welcome to my home at any time. The last thing that I am is a puppy mill. I wonder sometime on these forums if people tend to be not for real.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Well if this is true, let this be a lesson learned! Buying a puppy is a commitment. Please do your homework and don't buy a cheap puppy. Please read what to look for when searching for an ethical responsible breeder. Websites can fool you…..I took a year before buying my first dog. It must be taken seriously…..


----------

